# Redsox sign Lefty Japanese reliver.



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)

http://boston.redsox.mlb.com/NASApp...t_id=1748009&vkey=news_bos&fext=.jsp&c_id=bos

Maybe this is a attempt to try and convince Matsuzaka to sign? They say that isn't true but I think it's a factor. Hey Naren I hear this has been all over the papers in japan. Is it really been a buzz?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 1, 2006)

Matsuzaka doesnt need to be convinced to sign. He more or less has to sign. He's been begging to be posted by the Seibu Corporation for years so he could fullfill his dream of playing in America. If he were NOT to sign, he would only make $2 million back in Japan. He does not want to go back to Japan. 

The only reason its being delayed is because his agent is Scott Boras, and he's going to try to milk as much money from the Red Sox as possible - but there's a 0% chance of him not signing. Dice-K and Boras have zero leverage, its just one of those things that will likely go down to the wire regardless. The Sox signing Hideki was to 1) help their bullpen and 2) help ease Matsuzaka's transition to the States.


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah i know. I have just heard of Domincans liking having other domicans around in the clubhouse. I just figured it's the same type of thing.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 1, 2006)

I definitely think there was motive beyond just their dire need for middle relief help in the Hideki signing, so you're right... was just clarifying that no matter what heres no chance Dice-K doesnt sign. I like how our rotation is looking as of now... hopefully Clemens will sign too


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I definitely think there was motive beyond just their dire need for middle relief help in the Hideki signing, so you're right... was just clarifying that no matter what heres no chance Dice-K doesnt sign. I like how our rotation is looking as of now... hopefully Clemens will sign too



+1..i wonder if i can get nesn down in florida  I can't stand listening/watching games unless it's orsilo and remmy


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 1, 2006)

Im pretty sure NESN can be seen virtually anywhere if you have the right package.


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah figured as much.


----------



## Jason (Apr 2, 2007)

Found out my buddy Minami was teamates with Hideki when they played together for the Tokoyo Giants.


----------

